# (Standard) Foster/Guardianship program in Quebec/Ontario (Canada)?



## cenc (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello all, 

I am looking into potentially making a Standard Poodle my next dog. I currently own a nearly 2yr old workingline, male GSD. Prior to COVID, we had begun in multiple sports and conformation, but due to his lineage, he won't really be a show dog. Thus my interest in Standard Poodles, where I could have a show and sport dog in one. 

However, despite doing some conformation with my GSD, I don't have much experience in the show ring, and I know grooming with poodles is a whole other ballgame. So I ideally want to find a breeder that offers a foster/guardianship program, where they can sort of be in charge of the showing while still giving me the opportunity to learn. And I could do other things with the dog as well, like I do with my GSD. 

Does anyone know of anything like this, or of breeders that offer this?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF!

The concept of "foster/guardian" varies greatly from breeder to breeder. With many, you would be expected to handle the showing, and it's often a breeding contract as well. There will be quality, conscientious breeders who give the guardian as much as they, the breeder, get from the arrangement. Then there are those who are simply using the guardian to enlarge their, the breeder's, profits.

In most cases, you won't have ownership of the poodle until the contract terms are fulfilled but you will carry many of the costs.

Look thru this very recent thread to get some viewpoints.









Guardian Homes


First apologies if this is in the wrong area. Has anyone heard the term "Guardian Homes?" I hadn't but then recently when exploring HOW MANY doodles breeders are out there, I came across the term. Has anyone heard of this in connection with other breeds? I'd never heard the term before and...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

